# Senior Bumper Stickers



## Reformingstudent (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## turmeric (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## govols (Aug 7, 2008)

Too funny.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Reformingstudent (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 8, 2008)

"I can see with my bi-focals, and my dentures fit just fine. I can live with my arthritis, and of all the things I've lost, what I miss the most is my mind!"


----------



## bookslover (Aug 8, 2008)

On his 100th birthday in 2003, Bob Hope cracked that he was so old that his blood type had been cancelled...


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey, watch it youngsters! Some of us are so old we don't even buy green bananas anymore.


----------

